# Amtrak saving time refueling when running late?



## MIrailfan (Feb 23, 2021)

When the 2, 1, 3, 4, etc are at refueling stops and way behind, why not use 2 fuel trucks so both engines can be fueled/rewatered at once? This would cut a 50 min stop to 25-30.


----------



## frequentflyer (Feb 24, 2021)

Frustrating isn’t watching a late SL sit for all 50 minutes at the Tucson station on YouTube


----------



## MIrailfan (Feb 24, 2021)

frequentflyer said:


> Frustrating isn’t watching a late SL sit for all 50 minutes at the Tucson station on YouTube


what are you talkng about


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 24, 2021)

MIRAILFAN said:


> When the 2, 1, 3, 4, etc are at refueling stops and way behind, why not use 2 fuel trucks so both engines can be fueled/rewatered at once? This would cut a 50 min stop to 25-30.


The key phrase is 'way behind'. That assumes someone at Amtrak HQ or operations center cares 2 cents about trying to make up time and contacting the fuel company an hour before arrival. That further assumes that even if contacted, the fuel company is already fed up at the late train delaying their using the fuel truck for another customer. Why would they want to, or, more accurately, do they have available, a 2nd fuel truck and driver ready to go.


----------



## MIrailfan (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm assumin gthey do. You don't know rail like I do.


----------



## frequentflyer (Feb 24, 2021)

MIRAILFAN said:


> what are you talkng about



Watching Sunset Ltd when it arrives in Tuscon, an example of not being in a hurry when running late. Such as tonight it was 2.5 hours late, and they will use up every minute of the 50 minute dwell time. And yes, its makes a big difference in time when there are two trucks doing the refuelling.


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 24, 2021)

MIRAILFAN said:


> I'm assumin gthey do. You don't know rail like I do.



Since you already know the answers, then why are you asking all these questions?


----------



## MIrailfan (Feb 25, 2021)

Trogdor said:


> Since you already know the answers, then why are you asking all these questions?


CuzI dontknow Everthing.


----------



## Cal (Feb 25, 2021)

bratkinson said:


> The key phrase is 'way behind'. That assumes someone at Amtrak HQ or operations center cares 2 cents about trying to make up time and contacting the fuel company an hour before arrival. That further assumes that even if contacted, the fuel company is already fed up at the late train delaying their using the fuel truck for another customer. Why would they want to, or, more accurately, do they have available, a 2nd fuel truck and driver ready to go.


To me, this sounds the most logical. 

And I believe those trucks are only used for the tri-weekly Sunset (Correct me if I'm wrong), it wouldn't make sense for them to purchase a new fuel truck and additional staff so six times a week they can refuel a train faster. 

And even then, why would Amtrak want to pay more (if they pay) so they can make up 30 minutes? At that point, I doubt they care that much.


----------



## MIrailfan (Feb 25, 2021)

or a truck that can refuel 2 tanks at same time.


----------



## west point (Feb 28, 2021)

Getting fuel has no easy answers. My experiences have some points that others may have many more.
1. Who owns the fuel going into your vehicle ? It can be the entity that put it in the pipeline, fuel broker, the distributor, the transport tanker, fuel company, the fuel truck might be independent and buy the fuel.
2. any way along the way in this case Amtrak might have bought the fuel
3. With some the tanker is contracted to haul the fuel to the fuel company by any one of the owners listed in #1.
4. fuel company may only get a pumping fee per gallon if they do not own the fuel.
5. Dispensing driver might be paid by job, hourly, etc.
6. If fuel truck normally has enough capacity but Amtrak has extra locos then driver may have to get another load if another truck and driver not available.

Have seen various combinations of the above so it is not cut and dried.


----------



## MIrailfan (Feb 28, 2021)

live.


----------



## Hytec (Mar 1, 2021)

The opposite happened to me several years ago. The southbound Crescent (20) was already a several hours late approaching MEI due to congestion out of ATL. We then were held a few miles east of MEI for nearly four hours while three freight locomotive groups of four locos each were fueled at the MEI passenger platform. Then we were held at the MEI platform for over three hours due to freight congestion. Our conductor was convinced this was vindictive action by NS dispatch, if not NS management.


----------



## Cal (Mar 1, 2021)

Hytec said:


> The opposite happened to me several years ago. The southbound Crescent (20) was already a several hours late approaching MEI due to congestion out of ATL. We then were held a few miles east of MEI for nearly four hours while three freight locomotive groups of four locos each were fueled at the MEI passenger platform. Then we were held at the MEI platform for over three hours due to freight congestion. Our conductor was convinced this was vindictive action by NS dispatch, if not NS management.


That sucks


----------

